# סטיבן with nikkud



## WhiteLeo

Can anyone help with this one. I want to write out סטיבן with nikud. Is there anything online that will help with that as well.

Thanks!


----------



## kishmish

לדעתי סְטִיבַן. בפוסט השלישי כשאתה נכנס לפורום העברית, elroy ריכז מספר אתרים כלליים. אחד מהם על הניקוד.
בהצלחה!: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niqqud


----------



## kishmish

Sorry, I wrote in Hebrew and maybe you won't understand.
look at the third Post in the hompage of the Hebrew Forum here, there are very usefull links in Elroy's post about Hebrew Resources.
The Nikkud rules are here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niqqud


----------



## amikama

This link may also be useful: nikkud of foreign words (of the Akademia, in Hebrew).


How exactly is Steven pronounced?


----------



## Flaminius

_Steven_ rhymes with _even_: /ˈstiː.vən/
http://dictionary.cambridge.org/define.asp?key=26548&dict=CALD


----------



## amikama

Flaminius said:


> _Steven_ rhymes with _even_: /ˈstiː.vən/
> http://dictionary.cambridge.org/define.asp?key=26548&dict=CALD


Well, as far as I know the vowel /ə/ doesn't exist in modern Hebrew. But if we take /e/ as its closest vowel in Hebrew, I think the nikkud would be:
סְטִיבֶן
(In segol because it's non-stressed closed syllable - the סל"ק Rule.)


(Please wait for more opinions/confirmation )


----------



## Maayan

amikama said:


> Well, as far as I know the vowel /ə/ doesn't exist in modern Hebrew. But if we take /e/ as its closest vowel in Hebrew, I think the nikkud would be:
> סְטִיבֶן
> (In segol because it's non-stressed closed syllable - the סל"ק Rule.)
> 
> 
> (Please wait for more opinions/confirmation )


 
I second Amikama's nikkud. I'm not sure if it's an official academy rule, but I prefer to use segol and not tezere in non-Semitic words.


----------



## kishmish

I agree. The option I gave (סְטִיבַן) does not rhyme with _even _(it rhymes with Van...)


----------



## origumi

Maayan said:


> I prefer to use segol and not tezere in non-Semitic words.


Don't you think it should be segol for short vowel and tzeire for long vowel?


----------



## Maayan

I usually don't apply accademy rules to foreign words, Origumi. It's interesting, now that you've brought that up, I wonder if most Hebrew-speakers prefer to use certain vowels on foreign words. I always prefer the Segol and Kamatz over Tzeire and Patakh in this case.


----------



## hadronic

IMHO, seghol is always used in transcription, irrelevant of it being long, short, tonic or atone, cf. _טֶלֶפון_


----------

